# Alfine 11 - what shifter options?



## krolik (Jun 9, 2006)

I was thinking - anyone offering any alternatives to Alfine 11 shifter?
Any new 11speed shifters fit?
Does anyone have any idea what is the shifter cable pull ratio? 
I'd love to run a GS on the Alfine I just purchased
tia


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Alfine/other IGH use even pulls between gears, derailleur drivetrains do not, so the only compatible shifters are ones made for it.

The official word from Shimano is that they will not/have no plans to offer a grip shift. The reasoning from an engineer I spoke with is that the hub can only shift two gears in a row, anyway.

Currently, shifter options are limited to the Versa integrated shifter (drop bars) or the rapidfire shifter made by Shimano. The only other options are Di2 switches, but the mechanical Alfine hub is not compatible with the Di2 motor unit.


----------



## shwinboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Zerode do a modified sram shifter for their dh bikes. You can buy the shifter off them or just the part if you have the correct shifter to convert already.


----------



## krolik (Jun 9, 2006)

Zerodebikes - Parts, SRAlfine shifter

but it's only for 8speed Alfine, right?
Plus it's a trigger shifter still.


----------



## shwinboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Whoops yeah. 8 speed only. Sorry. Had a brain fart.


----------

